# Gorgeous Golden Boy New Mexico Urgent!!



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful boy! I hope he finds his forever home very soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You may want to try reaching out to one of these rescues in New Mexico...

New Mexico Rescue Shelters and Organizations |


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've reached out to a networking group I'm part of to see if they have any contacts to rescues in New Mexico as well.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Golden Retriever Rescue of New Mexico is going to reach out to shelter today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hopefully he gets into a good rescue if his owners aren't found. He's a gorgeous dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The rescue told me this guy was adopted...


----------

